# Air Shocks



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I installed the MA 763 air shocks and have a question. What is the max PSI you guys are putting in? I know that it says 150 is the max, but was wondering if anybody is going higher?

Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

150? my shocks say 200 psi

with my boss V I run 160 with my fisher 7 1/2 I run 140 (I think)

pick a spot to park the jeep let out ALL the shock pressure, bounce the jeep a couple of times to get it to settle, measure ground to bumper top. put plow on go back to the SAME SPOT add air till ground to bumper top is as was before plow. Measure shock psi now you know how much air to put in the shocks when you put the plow on.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

150 sounds like an awful lot. The more pressure puts more stress on your shock mounts too.

I had Gabriel air shocks on my YJ, IIRC I filled them to about 90 PSI.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hubjeep;1331212 said:


> 150 sounds like an awful lot. The more pressure puts more stress on your shock mounts too.
> 
> I had Gabriel air shocks on my YJ, IIRC I filled them to about 90 PSI.


so you think a MAX air pressure for the shock of 150 is a lot?


----------

